# Your name's best anagram



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 15, 2009)

Try it with your middle names and nick names you get some good results!

The best one I got was:

"TIDY ON VICTIM'S HALF-NAKED MAJOR" 

Find your name's best anagram


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 15, 2009)

I used my middle name and got "Bite Hazel". 
With my last name I got "I'm a Belt".


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 15, 2009)

hahaha, i got ABHORRENT AND CARRYING-ON and MUG CORONARIES


----------



## leandroab (Oct 15, 2009)

Full name:
"ABRACADABRA! PLENTEOUS RANSOMER"

One middle name out:
NEATER, BARBAROUS ADRENAL

Name and last name:
LABOURER AND EAR

My dad's name:
SINE YO PITTY ON THE RUNNY KINE


jk


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 15, 2009)

"I'M A WIT TO SPANK" 

NICE!

Edit: Here's my full name: WHIP-LIKE, AWESOME ANT

Now I need to get some tremolo's made!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 15, 2009)

leandroab said:


> "ABRACADABRA! PLENTEOUS RANSOMER"


----------



## leandroab (Oct 15, 2009)

my name:
OLE! DARN

AHAHHA


----------



## Arminius (Oct 15, 2009)

CHAOS SATIRIST

Shit, it fits me perfectly. That's even a little bit scary 

with nicknames

JAMAICA SHORTS TO THIS SONS

BIGOT ATTACHES BIAS


----------



## leandroab (Oct 15, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> JAMAICA SHORTS TO THIS SONS



We've got a winner!


----------



## Arminius (Oct 15, 2009)

leandroab said:


> We've got a winner!



I wonder what it's supposed to mean


----------



## Bungle (Oct 15, 2009)

I got: LAZE WRECK UP BIT

And with my middle name: JERK CUP NOTABLE WHIZ and UNZIP JET BLACK WHORE


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 15, 2009)

With my nickname "starvin marvin" I got "TRIM VAN VAN SIR" (whut?)
with my full name it's "BURNT MAD VIZ" (again:whut???)


----------



## hairychris (Oct 15, 2009)

Known mine for ages:

I chew sharks.


----------



## Andii (Oct 15, 2009)

Pawn slender movements

Pretty lame.


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 15, 2009)

OK! THE MUSHIEST LAZE

What!?


----------



## Arminius (Oct 15, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Known mine for ages:
> 
> I chew sharks.


----------



## Metaljim (Oct 15, 2009)

My full name: MAJESTIES OK BROWN ROT


----------



## Bungle (Oct 15, 2009)

Arnold Schwarzenegger's anagram name is HE'S GROWN LARGE 'N' CRAZED

Gary Glitter's anagram name is TRY GET A GIRL

Sylvester Stallone's anagram name is SLOVENLY STEEL STAR

Now _that _is just frightening!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 15, 2009)

BEGUN EYE KEEN NET
With my full name. I don't have enough different letters to make anything good. :'(
EDIT: With my best friends full name it's
JOY! ENCHANT SLIM LOUT
wuh?
:haha
EDITAGAINBECAUSEHOLYSHIT:
This is my girlfriends full name...
JEER NEEDLE ON AN ANUS
and because her dad spelled her middle name wrong on her birth certificate, if you spell it right you get
JEER ON AS LEADEN NUN


----------



## lobee (Oct 15, 2009)

Middle and last names with shortened first name: LAMEBRAIN BELCHES

Middle and last: IS MACABRE HELL

Full first and middle: JAM IN NIMBLE ACHE


Holy shit! Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's anagram name is A FAMOUS GERMAN WALTZ GOD!


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2009)

ADRENAL GHOUL


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 15, 2009)

Proper Reckon In Contaminant

On Prince On Ornament

Eminent Apron.

Give or take two middle names.


----------



## AySay (Oct 15, 2009)

ENEMY AS A DAY

mysterious...


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 15, 2009)

With both my middle names included, i ended up with;

"BANAL MADMAN WIMPERS CLEAN EXCEL"

without my middle names, i got "Win Mean Chasm"


----------



## Konfusius (Oct 15, 2009)

I did that with me and my best friend in class once.
We made up names with our names letters and decided to change our names to those and start a political party called "The Others". and be the best party ever. and have the best one, too.

Jan Dwinger became Dr. Jin Wange
Carolin Oltersdorf became Dr. Frokola Tresolin

Anyone on here who wouldnt vote for Dr Frocola Tresolin instantly?!

Mine on that thin is IN GRAND JEW.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 15, 2009)

My whole name yielded "Blob Logical Nerd." 

F & M: Grace on Bold

F & L: Boring Doll

M & L: Call Bible


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 15, 2009)

DA ZOMBIE LAZAR


----------



## Arminius (Oct 15, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> DA ZOMBIE LAZAR




FOR GOD'S SAKE TELL ME YOU'RE SERIOUS


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 15, 2009)

Austrian Death Machine: "Humanitarian Detaches"

Marshall Harrison: "Shrill Rash or a Man?"

Yngwie J. Malmsteen: "Jammy, Gentle Swine"

George Carlin: "Genial Grocer"

Fucking Hostile: "Fine, Tough Slick"

Abraham Lincoln: "Oh Man! Brain Call!"

Seth Putnam of Anal Cunt: "Staunch of Petulant Man"

Sevenstring.org: "Revenging Sorts"




...and the clear winner is:

Hillary Rodham Clinton: "Lynch Harlot in Mid-Oral"


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 15, 2009)

HALO PAWN JOLLINESS


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 15, 2009)

NEW-BORN IDOLATRY

w/ middle name.

Without middle name all it did was transpose 2 letters... Troy Brown -> Tory Brown


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 15, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> FOR GOD'S SAKE TELL ME YOU'RE SERIOUS



I am 

Too many Z's in my name.


----------



## adamgiroux (Oct 15, 2009)

my first and middle name was ABORT DREAMS....uhm


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 15, 2009)

without middle name--AN OUTDATED EVIL

and with-- DAMNATION! DEAR! DEVOUTLY


----------



## MFB (Oct 15, 2009)

Full name : *NOT NIMBLE, ABERRANT JOY*
First : *MAN 'N' JIBE
*First & Last : *JAIL BONNY MEANT
*Middle & Last : *RATTY OR NOBLE *rofl


----------



## pink freud (Oct 16, 2009)

LAZY 'N' VILER NORM

Apparently I'm lazy, and a bit more vile than the average person.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 16, 2009)

I put my first, middle, and last into it and...




...




...




...




...




NECROPHILE AS SLANDERING!! 

Then I put me mum's married name in (1st, mid, last):
REJECT SANE GREENHORN PAIN

And her maiden name (1st, mid, last):
HA HA! NOT MEAN REJECTIONS

And then my sister's name (1st, mid, last):
SORRY SUPER RENEGADE!

And last but not least my pop's name (1st, mid, last)*:
*JOY! PREFER STAR GREENFLY


----------



## MarkB (Oct 16, 2009)

Apperently I'm - A DRUNK, AMORAL BEAUX haha



and holy shit, my brother's anagram is...... 



AU-REVOIR! EXUBERANT BED



WTF??? 


EDIT-

My best friend's name came out to=

HE'S THE ZEST COVERING ROMP


----------



## Fred (Oct 16, 2009)

Hahaha, my full name (with my whole first name and both middles): RELAXEDLY CRACKBRAINED FEATHERS

My dad's name is: A PRETTY ROCK RABBIT

My drummer: HE IS A TWIT LIAR


----------



## Ville (Oct 16, 2009)

Full name: JOVIAL, PRIMEVAL, INANE STEALTH


----------



## JBroll (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine only gets 'Jerry Off Bell'... "Jerry! OFF BELL!" sounds like a video game mistranslation, so that one's no good. Adding in the middle name doesn't do anything, and my proper title - J Michael Broll, Founder And Chairman Of The J. Michael Broll Institute For Promotion Of J Michael Broll - comes up blank.

Jeff


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 16, 2009)

SEDUCE IDEAL, MEAN MAJOR


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cataclysm_child (Oct 16, 2009)

"I'M A LECH"

Damn! It´s working! :/


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 16, 2009)

Full name: SHALLOWLY X-RATED LEMON


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 16, 2009)

try putting "David Ginola", as in the famous French footballer in and see what you get


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 16, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> JOKED HIND VAMP
> 
> try putting "David Ginola", as in the famous French footballer in and see what you get



Is your name Engelburt Humperdinck?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes

ninja edit remove plz


----------



## budda (Oct 16, 2009)

ss.org - that sounds about right .

first and last name: Jesus! Strain
both middle names only: Avid, Romanced (holy fuck?! gonna look that one up)
Full name: advanced injuries smart so
first and first middle name: stun nice major
second middle and last name (also my dad's name ): sad adviser 


... my little brother's name translates to "warmest hates" 
my mom gets "he's a slayer"

Dag, yo!


----------



## MikeH (Oct 16, 2009)

"JAM MECHANISM HEALER"


----------



## Tiger (Oct 16, 2009)

JOY! SHH! CON TARZAN



Ibz_rg said:


> "JAM MECHANISM HEALER"



Thats a band name right there.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Oct 16, 2009)

Rich and an ambivalent bond - 3 names
Vital and Bond - first and last. 

wife name: Notable and Nail
Wife full name: Idle Top Banana Angel.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine is
AN AGED IRISH

Full name is
DEAR! DEAR RELAXING IN ASS-HEAD


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 16, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Full name is
> DEAR! DEAR RELAXING IN ASS-HEAD


----------



## Schotter (Oct 16, 2009)

i´m a hot vulcan 

Schotter's anagram name is HOT CREST


----------



## punisher911 (Oct 16, 2009)

full name.... warn glacial ash
first and last... cigar wash (which my buddy figured out years ago..lol)


----------



## meisterjager (Oct 16, 2009)

HO-HUM! JAM SNIGGER!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 16, 2009)

My girlfriend's one is...

SCANDAL WEIRDO

That's about right.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 16, 2009)

First and middle net me "JOY! ANKLES"


----------



## liamh (Oct 16, 2009)

AHEM! JAIL SMART
A bad omen


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 16, 2009)

Dude, I just realized that you guys were using an automated system for this... I was fucking doing it myself and was like, "Man, fuck this, these guys have too much time on their hands." 

In any case, the machine came up with this:

I AM A BOLD RAZZLE


----------



## IDLE (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine just said "YOU ARE A CUNT" There isn't even a Y or a C in my name.


----------



## dexmix (Oct 16, 2009)

x-rated venal defiler


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 16, 2009)

BONNY BLOB HAZY POET


----------



## synrgy (Oct 16, 2009)

"MORE BRAIN CLITORIS"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 16, 2009)

amazing.


----------



## meisterjager (Oct 16, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Dude, I just realized that you guys were using an automated system for this... I was fucking doing it myself and was like, "Man, fuck this, these guys have too much time on their hands."
> 
> In any case, the machine came up with this:
> 
> I AM A BOLD RAZZLE


 


I fucking hate having sipshit moments like that! It's becoming more common


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 16, 2009)

Name:
IN AS BEAST 

First name and surname:
ARTISAN'S IRKSOME BIGOT


----------



## Uncle Remus (Oct 16, 2009)

FINE CANNIBALS WIN SLIM MAJOR


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 16, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I am
> 
> Too many Z's in my name.


You win good sir!!


----------



## abyssalservant (Oct 16, 2009)

rectally rape geek
(and the truth comes out)

oh, and sevenstringdotorg is TO STRONG DESERVING
my username is just um SLY SATAN BRAVES
and the artist of the comic I'm randomly reading is O DEAR ME! SNIGGERS


----------



## budda (Oct 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> First and middle net me "JOY! ANKLES"



somehow that makes sense


----------



## shredfreak (Oct 16, 2009)

SHARK DEFER for nickname
I IRK HAIRS for one of my game chars names

ARCH RID for middle name


Pretty lulz


----------



## Sindwulf (Oct 16, 2009)

My full name: CHOP HANDSOMER RAVISHMENT

Possibly my future band name!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Oct 16, 2009)

My ss.org user name gives: VAN AND A GUITAR

I don't have a van, but maybe I'm supposed to get one now?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 16, 2009)

> Patrick Hufschmid's anagram name is DITCH FIRM SHACK UP







> Blackdroid Guitars's anagram name is STUCK ARID GAOLBIRD







> Patrick's anagram name is PICK RAT


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 16, 2009)

With my middle initial it's "The Brave Normal."

...

Without, it: "The Braver Moan."


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 16, 2009)

Heres mine.

John David Oh's anagram name is OH NO! JIHAD VD


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh crap, and with my full middle name: 

THE VENEREAL RAMBO

What the Hell?



@ Jeff I put in "Jeff Michael Broll" and got:

MAJOR IF FELL BELCH

I take this to mean that you have a great, but terrible, belch.


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 16, 2009)

Heres my bands name.It makes just as much sence as our actual name

Hank Of The Destruction Moose's anagram name is HOOK-NOSED OF MUTANT HERETICS


----------



## Andii (Oct 17, 2009)

fretninjadave said:


> Heres mine.
> 
> John David Oh's anagram name is OH NO! JIHAD VD


 Allah's war on your genitals.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 17, 2009)

My legal full name: EXCEL DRAB JOB AND AN ARSON

The full name I have everyone refer to me by (only adding in my mother's maiden name): JOURNAL BOX AND A RANSACKED ABLE

My middle name: RELAXED AN

My first name: DARN NOB 

My illegitimate last name: A JOB AS A LUCK


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 17, 2009)

Name: HOT MAT NOT

W/full first name: THAT HOT MOANS

W/middle name: MAN HOT MAN HESITANT JOB


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 17, 2009)

Andii said:


> Allah's war on your genitals.


 
Allah hates my wang...


----------



## harkonnen8 (Oct 17, 2009)

SATAN DRINK IRIS

TRAIN AS KIND SIR

RAIN ASS DRINK IT




I used this one 
Brendan's On-Line Anagram Generator


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 18, 2009)

Including my middle name gave me:
RED-HOT INANE WARLORDS

I kinda like that. A slight twist of fate and I could be right there with Flea playing in RHIW!


----------



## harkonnen8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Including my middle name gave me:
> RED-HOT INANE WARLORDS
> 
> I kinda like that. A slight twist of fate and I could be right there with Flea playing in RHIW!



ROFL


----------



## Xaios (Oct 20, 2009)

First & Last Name (Robert Mura):
TRUER RAMBO

First, first Middle & Last Name (Robert Cameron Mura):
TRUE RAMBO ROMANCER

First, second Middle & Last Name (Robert Edward Mura):
BRAW MURDERER TOAD

Full Name (Robert Cameron Edward Mura):
NOW MURDERED RAMBO RAT RACE

That's awesome.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 21, 2009)

A CAD HE'LL ION SIN

A CAD HELL I IN SON


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG MINE IS METAL AS FUCK:

SLEEK CAST-IRON REPREHENSION


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 21, 2009)

rock on!! : BELITTLE HEALING HEROISM


----------



## loktide (Oct 21, 2009)

RAT SO HIJACKING


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 21, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> rock on!! : BELITTLE HEALING HEROISM



That's the perfect name for a Death Metal band.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 21, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> That's the perfect name for a Death Metal band.



Sounds like a post-alt-metal band


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 21, 2009)

My full name = "OH MAN! I'M THE CLINICS"

Username = "BIRTH RED FOLK"

Full username (Herbie the Rad Dorklift) = "LIKED FRIED HEART-THROB"

I put "Tom Marvolo Riddle" in, to see if it would come out as "I am Lord Voldemort", but all I got was "IMMORTAL, ODD LOVER" lol.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 21, 2009)

DASH CONVICTED ON JAPAN CLOVER :\


I put in Guthrie Govan and it came out "JESUS CHRIST"


----------



## synrgy (Oct 21, 2009)

Now I remember.. I used this site about a year ago, and typed in a bunch of President's names. Some of the results were.. interesting:

Barack Hussein Obama's anagram name is CHUBBIER AS AS AN AMOK
George Walker Bush's anagram name is BLUSH, WAR GEEK OGRE
William Jefferson Clinton's anagram name is JILTS NICE WOMEN. IN FOR FALL
George Herbert Walker Bush's anagram name is HUGE BERSERK REBEL WARTHOG
Ronald Wilson Reagan's anagram name is NO, DARLINGS, NO ERA LAW
James Earl Carter, Jr's anagram name is CLEAR JEER SMART JAR
Gerald Rudolph Ford, Jr's anagram name is GRRR! DO HELPFUL, ODD JAR
Richard Milhous Nixon's anagram name is NO! I SHUN HORRID CLIMAX
Lyndon Baines Johnson's anagram name is NO NINNY, SO HANDLES JOB
John Fitzgerald Kennedy's anagram name is JERK DOZY AND FINE LENGTH
Dwight David Eisenhower's anagram name is HE DID VIEW THE WAR DOINGS
Harry S. Truman's anagram name is HURRY MAN STAR
Franklin Delano Roosevelt's anagram name is VOTE FOR LANDON ERE ALL SINK
Herbert Clark Hoover's anagram name is EVER THE BLACK HORROR
John Calvin Coolidge, Jr's anagram name is JOIN DRENCH JOVIAL CLOG
Warren Gamaliel Harding's anagram name is MALE DIARRHEA WRANGLING
Thomas Woodrow Wilson's anagram name is OH WOW! SAINTDOM OR SLOW
William Howard Taft's anagram name is WITH MALADROIT FLAW
Theodore Roosevelt's anagram name is HOT OVERSTEERED LOO
William Mckinley Jr's anagram name is JERK WALLY, MIMIC NIL
Benjamin Harrison's anagram name is MAJOR BRAINS IN HEN
Stephen Grover Cleveland's anagram name is VENAL, SPLOTCHED REVENGER
Chester Alan Arthur's anagram name is HE'S TRUER CHARLATAN
James Abram Garfield's anagram name is JAM MAD BARFLIES RAGE
Rutherford Birchard Hayes's anagram name is FIERY, DRAB, HARD-CORE THRUSH
Ulysses S. Grant's anagram name is SLY, SUREST NAGS
Andrew Johnson's anagram name is ON SHREWD JOANN
Abraham Lincoln's anagram name is OH MAN! BRAIN CALL
James Buchanan, Jr's anagram name is JAR JAM SANE BUNCH
Franklin Pierce's anagram name is LIKEN FINER CRAP
Millard Fillmore's anagram name is RIM DROLL ILL FAME
Zachary Taylor's anagram name is CRAZY, ARTY HALO
James Knox Polk's anagram name is KLAXON JOKES MP
John Tyler, Jr's anagram name is NORTHERLY JJ
William Henry Harrison's anagram name is NARROWLY HEAR NIHILISM
Martin Van Buren's anagram name is RUN VIBRANT AMEN
Andrew Jackson's anagram name is NOW JERK SAD CAN
John Quincy Adams's anagram name is JOY! INCH MAN SQUAD
James Monroe's anagram name is MAJOR ON SEEM
James Madison's anagram name is MAD SEAM JOINS
Thomas Jefferson's anagram name is JAM OF HONEST SERF
John Adams's anagram name is JAM ON DASH
George Washington's anagram name is WAR ON: HE GETS GOING


----------



## polloymedio (Oct 21, 2009)

haha excellent!

full name: A CELIBATE, ARROGANT RAT


----------



## JBroll (Oct 21, 2009)

Is it any coincidence that 'Mother In Law' turns to 'Woman Hitler'?

Jeff


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 22, 2009)

I think some of the names/words are set to make certain predetermined anagrams.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 22, 2009)

^ 

 *is genuinely laughing*


----------



## Seebu (Oct 25, 2009)

SPUNKIES OPEN BEAVER 

...

...


----------



## willyman101 (Oct 25, 2009)

My name turns into Jowly Nipple Kiss


----------



## Crometeef (Oct 25, 2009)

warm titles


----------



## moshwitz (Oct 25, 2009)

SUP? 



Using Dave..
I'M SAD VENOMS,,
IS DAMN MOVES
SADISM VENOM 

using David
DAMN! VOID MISS,,
I'M ODD VAN MISS

My full name..using Dave
LOVELINESS MADMAN,
I AM VENOMLESS LAND

My full name using David..

..MAN MODAL LIVIDNESS,
IN VANDALISM MODELS ,

But the best of all

VILLAIN'S MAD DEMONS

No wonder I'm a metal head

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 25, 2009)

CRAP! HERO JEERS


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 25, 2009)

HURRAH! CONNIVER AND TOP-HEAVY SON


----------



## Anthony (Oct 26, 2009)

PIRANHAS OK NEAT GARGOYLE


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 26, 2009)

Seebu said:


> SPUNKIES OPEN BEAVER
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## JBroll (Oct 26, 2009)

"I thought I was a male dog..."

Jeff


----------



## JBroll (Oct 26, 2009)

Absurdly long list of anagrams...

(... or should I say GLOOMFUL BASTARD AS SNARINGLY?)

(No, I shouldn't.)

Anagrams

(The list isn't absurdly long, I just had to have an anagram with it.)

Jeff


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 26, 2009)

TAMPON ARCH-DEVILS SHOD

.....first Duke of Flesh, now this....


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 26, 2009)

Full name: APE ATHEIST UP A MAJOR (Ape and atheist yes. Not yet a major xD!!!)
First and sur: AHA! A JAM UP SO
middle and sur: A JET TO A HAPPIER


----------



## Shrediban3z (Oct 26, 2009)

My wife's first and last is LOCAL STRANGLER...


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Oct 27, 2009)

COLLEGES LOAD

Story of my life.


----------



## TheAmazingBlob (Jan 18, 2010)

Full: I'M MANIC BEANS JERK BIN
Middle and last: BRAINSICK ME

Dad's full name: DEAR! I'M MAGIC HECKLERS
Dad's first and last: SLEEK CHIC MAIM

Mom's full name: TOILETRY HIJACKS AMOK
Mom's first and last: I AM THE KICKS
Mom's first and middle: OK THROATY JAIL

Sister's full name: KEEN HARSH MANIAC

This is awesome 

EDIT: Sorry for the huge bump, wasn't paying attention to the date


----------



## Shinto (Jan 18, 2010)

Full name: I'M AN EMOTIONAL THANKS


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 18, 2010)

"Amicably Warm Ethylene" With the full name...

"The Balmy Miracle" sans middle name


----------



## st2012 (Jan 18, 2010)

JOINT MORE-OR-LESS.


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 19, 2010)

Middle + Last
DAMN 'N' COME-BACK

Last Only
KNOB CAM

First + Last
MOCKER BRAT GNAT

My middle by itself (Camden) brings up nothing oddly.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 19, 2010)

WHORE JOLLY NEATNESS


----------



## Fzau (Jan 19, 2010)

First + last: NOT MAN EVEN KING 
Full name + nickname: AMAZING FUNK ON EVENT 

Full name: INGENIOUS, SANE VILLAINS MAKE OUT 





But THIS is too funny:


----------



## 8string (Jan 19, 2010)

Full name: I AM KEEN CHERUB HAG
First and last: BIKE CHM
Two middle names: HUGE ARENA(that's right. I'm destined)


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 19, 2010)

"RIGHT DICK CREATORS"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 19, 2010)

I showed my bro his one, he liked it so much he changed his XBL Gamertag


----------



## Concr3t3 (Jan 19, 2010)

Full Name:
NOW A DREADED DULLARD

Nick Name:
NO RUDE LAD

Concr3t3 changed to Concrete:
ERECT CON


----------



## Winspear (Jan 19, 2010)

Using a different website;

Pantie Worms

Rapist Women

Ream Twin Ops

Mesa Trip Own

Meat Spin Row

Rapist Men Ow

Master Win Op



My name is full of win


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 19, 2010)

Meat Spin Row   

That's amazing...


----------

